# Word Wrap



## Ben Gliddon (Feb 11, 2005)

Word wrap in Internet Explorer doesn't work on the Puritan board. I did a Google search and didn't find any solution. Any suggestions?


----------



## blhowes (Feb 12, 2005)

Ben,
I've heard that was a problem with some of the older versions of Explorer. I have version 5.50 and the word wrap works OK. Is your version older than that?

Does this happen on all of the puritanboard pages, or just some? If its just some, but not all, can you give an example of one that doesn't work? 
Bob

[Edited on 2-12-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Ben Gliddon (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Ben,
> I've heard that was a problem with some of the older versions of Explorer. I have version 5.50 and the word wrap works OK. Is your version older than that?
> 
> ...



I have version 5.0. After some thought, I think it may happen only on pages with quotes. It only happens in topics, not on the regular forum pages. This topic was fine, which is why I'm quoting you.


----------



## Ben Gliddon (Feb 13, 2005)

Ah HA! The quotes mess up the formatting.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben Gliddon_
> Ah HA! The quotes mess up the formatting.


What does it do on your system? It seems to look OK on mine.


----------

